
Under the hood of my neuroevolution game/god simulator - FredrikNoren
https://medium.com/@fredriknoren/how-to-run-1m-neural-network-agents-at-60-steps-per-second-in-a-browser-183c6213156b
======
FredrikNoren
This is a blog post about the technology behind Pixling World. Pixling World
is an evolution/god simulator I'm building where you can have up to 1M neural
network agents running simultaneously at 60 updates per second, all competing
for survival. The game itself is built in WebGL, so it's all actually running
in your browser.

